# Mixed blessings: Building a family with and without donor help



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Just wanted to let you all know that our new booklet Mixed Blessings: Building a Family With and Without Donor Help is now available from the DC Network website http://www.donor-conception-network.org/telltalkpubs.htm It costs £5 to download a copy.

This booklet came about because an increasing number of families were joining DCN who were having a second child by egg donation and looking for advice and guidance about sharing information with older children, family and friends...plus fears and concerns about having children with different beginnings. It includes experiences of heterosexual and lesbian couples and a single woman, and stories from families with young and much older children.
Olivia

/links


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Would it help our situation, eldest from donor and youngest naturally conceived by some miracle


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm a member so is it free for me?


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Mighty Mini
Yes, it does cover your situation as well.  Really for anyone who has children who came into the family in different ways...could also be adopted children or step-children, although there are some additional differences in those situations.

Sorry, even members have to pay a £5 download fee.  We didn't have any outside funding for this booklet and although I did the research and writing within my working hours, so to speak, the formatting has cost quite a lot.  Not aiming to make a profit, but would just like to cover costs.
Olivia


----------

